

Major breakthrough in tractor beam technology - _harry
http://www.insidescience.org/research/tractor_beams_get_real

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Same story, different source, no comments:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1681517>

~~~
_harry
In this situation, am I supposed to delete my submission or is it alright to
leave it since it's a different source?

I don't know the etiquette.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
I'd leave it. Being a different source the details will differ, I only put the
cross-reference to try to avoid any ensuing discussion being split across two
items.

